# Anyone Know What This Is For??



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

This came attached to the back of my RV. Anyone know what its for??

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Is it a socket to plug a car into whilst being towed? So that the brake lights etc work.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dazzer its a trailer socket, they don't have as many pins ours. Something that your lecky will change on the conversion.

Olley


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Right then....well now we know don't we!!!

Guess ill be ripping it out this weekend when i wire in the UK trailer socket!!

Thank you for the info..

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Darren, it is for the electric braking system (which all US trailers have) and US trailer lights.
No use over here unless you have a trailer which has an electric braking system.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Dazzer

Have look at this might be of use to you.

Regards

Lampie


----------

